# Any success with Clomid after 10 cycles?



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I was wondering if one of you had a BFP on Clomid after 10 failed cycles.

I'm starting cycle 11 and not with the highest dose of hope... 10 failures is so disappointing and disheartening, not to mention the mood swings, painful ovulation et painful period, all curtesy of Clomid. We're waiting to be referred for IVF, but we were still hoping it could work naturally. Any success story is welcome! 

xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Froggy,

I will be watching your thread with great interest. I am currently on round 7, with a very strange cycle   and not looking like this one has worked for me either. My last 3 have resulted in AF, 2 weeks to the day from my trigger shot, yet this time I am day 44 today and got a BFN last week. I was supposed to test again today, but quite frankly I can't bear the thought of that BFN just before my hubby goes away for a long stint. It will only spoil our last weekend together. I have another 2 cycles to take (which are now on hold as OH is away working until Dec  ) 

I am back at consultant in Dec, who I know will want to refer me for IVF now as I turned 40 last month  .

I too am losing a little faith in clomid, but just hanging on in there til I finish the meds I've been given.

Watching with baited breath for those success stories guys


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi ladies,

So sorry mine is a "it didn't work for me" reply but just wanted to say I have read of posts where it happened for one lady on her 12th and final cycle.

I'm now onto IVF, thankfully I have one cycle funded by NHS so am keepin everything crossed.

I think the most important thing is to not give up hope.

Hope this cycle sorts itself out Spudlin.... It must be totally doing your head in.

Baby dust to you both...

L x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Littlemiss,

Story of my ttc life I guess  

Good luck on your IVF journey. I may be joining you sooner than you think at this rate


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks..... I'll let you know how it goes... But fingers crossed you won't need it. 

Got my first appt at the clinic on 16th oct. 

L x


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you for your replies. I really really hope IVF will work for us... Let's keep each other posted. 

I just has my last pre-referral blood tests, so now it's just a waiting game... when will we have our appointment with the clinic, when will we be able to start... But it's really exciting!

Baby dust to you both xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks L,

I suppose we all just hang on to that hope we won't need to go down the IVF route (especially if like us you have to pay  ). OH and I think it's ironic that we may end up on that path as we talked about IVF many years ago, way before we thought about ttc, and always felt it was something we wouldn't be very keen to do. Very different story when you are faced with infertility eh?  

My current plan is to finish the clomid I have, but like I have said on another thread, OH is off to work for a few months so plan is currently on hold. I have 2 cycles left which will be 9 in total (will only be 6 with trigger though). I will be discussing IVF with my consultant in Dec, but will be at appointment alone as OH is still away then, so I'm not sure whether a referral will go ahead then or not. We will have lots to talk about over Christmas I guess  

Hopefully, New Year, new journey. We will have been ttc 3 years in Jan  

Can't say it enough, good luck to everyone


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm amazed that so many women on here are being encouraged to do more than six cycles. I can't remember the exact figures, but statistically your chances are really quite minuscule after that number, and most doctors would advise you move on to a different medication/treatment. I researched this aspect of clomid to death before I embarked on my clomid journey as I didn't want to be doing any treatment that didn't offer me the best chance. Yes, you will find examples out there of women who fall pregnant on cycle 7, cycle 9, cycle 12 or whatever, but these are few and far between I'm afraid. One of the reasons for this is because taking clomid for prolonged periods of time increases the thinning effect on your uterus and can act to lower your chances of conceiving.

I totally agree with Littlemissv that you shouldn't give up hope. Women can and do get pregnant after their sixth cycle of clomid, but it's not very common.

For the record I am a huge clomid advocate (it's got me pregnant twice, first try both times) but I also think it's important to be realistic about the chances of success with any treatment.

Tons of luck to all of you. x


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Puglover,
Thanks for your reply. That's fantastic that clomid worked so well for you!  I feel the same as you about continuing clomid after 6 cycles. But my consultant said that we couldn't be referred by the NHS until we had close to 12 failed cycles... He also said that clomid could thin the womb lining, but that it was either that or no chance at all without clomid. Fair enough...
I don't know for you guys, but I've been through all sorts of mental stages with IF, from heartbreaking sorrow to anger, then numbness and acceptance, and now bitterness is kicking in. Hoping happiness comes next!
Tons of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Froggy,
I've been referred for NHS funded IVF after 9 cycles. 
Being honest.... The only reason it went to 9 was because at the 6 month point I wasn't eligible for NHS IVF (the age limit was 35 at the time then 1 month later they upped it to 39)  and the Dr said that as IVF was going to cost us a lot of money to try a couple more times on Clomid then if nothing register for IVF and do one last cycle while we waited.

On the paperwork I've filled in I saw no section where you had to say how long you had been on Clomid.... Only that all appropriate treatment to this point had been considered and explored.

I agree whole heartedly with puglover that Clomid can do damage if you take it too long. My specialist was very clear he did not want me taking any more after the 9 months were up. 
I would challenge what your consultant said...

As for the emotional side of it... Yup been through them all.. Not forgetting the stages of 100% belief that this is never gonna happen...and sheer desolation after one IVF clinic open night (NOT the clinic I am now going to). But if we get the end result we want.. It will have been worth it.

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust

L x


----------



## kayley2704 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hiya I had12 months worth and all failed but don't give up hope I now doing ovulation induction and have had better results from that sending lots of luck your way xx


----------

